# Zwei Schützen mit einem Sicherheitsausgang abschalten?



## Slavan (10 April 2012)

Bei Kategorie 3 und 4 muss man Aktoren 2 Kanalig abschalten. Z.B. mit 2 Schützen. Muss man dafür 2 Sicherheitsausgänge verwenden oder kann man mit einem Aisgang 2 Relais abschalten??


----------



## Tommi (11 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich kenne das nur mit zwei Ausgängen.
Normalerweise ist die Kategorie der Ausgänge von 
Sicherheitssteuerungen auch in der Dokumentation
beschrieben.
Schau da mal nach.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## M-Ott (11 April 2012)

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo, ich bin aber sicher, dass ich auch schon die Variante mit einem Ausgang und 2 Schützen als Beispiel für eine zweikanalige Abschaltung gesehen habe. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass der Sicherheitsausgang einkanalig die richtige Kategorie / PL hat.


----------



## Deltal (11 April 2012)

Wenn ein Ausgang im Sicherheitsschaltgerät alle Voraussetungen nach KAT 3 erfüllt kannst du das so machen. Im Zweifel immer die Dokumentation oder den Hersteller befragen.
Nutzt du z.B. Ausgänge einer Sicherheitssteuerung, wird dort meistens zweikanalig (+24V und 0V) geschaltet, auch wenn du nur "einen" Ausgang hast.


----------



## Slavan (11 April 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten. Habe nochmals bei SET nachgechackt. Es ist sogar empfohlen 2 Schützen von einem Ausgang (wenn P und M geschaltet wird)  zu schalten. Bei MSS 3RK3 muss man wahrscheinlich 2 Ausgänge nehmen.


----------



## Safety (11 April 2012)

Hallo,
wir schreiben das Jahr des Performancelevel!
Also ich gehe davon aus Du benötigst einen erforderlichen Performancelevel von „d“.
Und willst diesen mit einer Kategorie 3 erreichen.
Wenn Du einen Sicherheitsausgang mit Hersteller Angabe PLd hast, dann ist der zuerst einmal ausreichend.
Jetzt willst Du aber die Struktur der Kategorie 3 bei den Schützen weiterführen, aber es gibt da ein Problem. Es ist ja nur ein Ausgang mit dem Du jetzt parallel zwei Schütze, deren Hauptkontakte in Reihe zum Antriebsmotor liegen, ansteuern. Also mit einem Draht, bei Betrachtung der Anforderungen der Kategorie 3 findest Du Einfehlersicherheit. Bei einem Querschluss kann es dazu kommen, dass die Schütze nicht mehr abfallen obwohl der Sicherheitsausgang (PLd) abschaltet.
Also man müsste jetzt eine Zweikanalig Struktur aufbauen, wie eben Kategorie 3 fordert, zweiter Ausgang.
Muss man das immer machen?
Nein, wenn man einen Fehlerausschluss auf diesen Querschluss machen kann dann reicht es auch mit dem einen Ausgang. Fehlerausschlüsse muss man begründen und Dokumentieren.
Jetzt sehen wir uns mal die DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D Tabelle D.4 an. In diesem Abschnitt sind mögliche Fehler von Bauteilen, hier Leitungen aufgelistet und Möglichkeiten des Fehlerausschlusses.
Fehlerannahme: Kurzschluss zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern.
Fehlerausschluss: innerhalb eines elektrischen Einbauraumes (siehe Bemerkung 1)), 
Voraussetzung ist, dass sowohl die Leitungen als auch der Einbauraum den jeweiligen Anforderungen
entsprechen (siehe lEC 60204-1).

Wenn also Deine Schütze im gleichen Einbauraum sind wie der Sicherheitsausgang und dieser nach EN 60204-1 gebaut wurde, ist ein Fehlerausschluss möglich und auch sehr oft so umgesetzt.


----------



## snake_1842 (13 April 2012)

Kann man einen Fehlerausschluss machen, wenn ich einen Sicherheitsentladeschalter habe, der mit 2 Hilfskontakten abgefragt werden kann? Also der Schalter schaltet über einen Hubmagneten einen Schalter zum entladen meiner Kondensatoren. Der Schalter kann aber über zwei Hilfsschalter abgefragt werden.

Also einmal Ansteurung zum Schalten und 2 mal Abfrage.
Und wie mach ich das in Systema? da der Schalter 1200 Euro Kostet will ich da nicht unbedingt 2 verbauen müssen!

also ich hab 2 Sensoren -2 Sicherheits-CPU's und ein solchen Schalter!

eigentlich wollte ich KAT3 um PL d zu erreichen.


----------



## Safety (13 April 2012)

Hallo,
ein Fehlerausschluss kann meiner Meinung nach  hier nicht gemacht werden, weil ein geschalteter Schalter nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem Entladen ist. Der Schalter könnte zwar umschalten aber durch Abbrand der Kontakte oder sonst einem Fehler versagen. Für mich ist eine Redundante Erkennung einer vertretbaren Restspannung mit einer Zuhaltung der richtigere Weg.
Die Erkennung sollte dann plausibilisiert werden, um ein Versagen eines Kanals zuerkennen.
Um einen Fehlerausschluss machen zu können muss man erst mal alle Fehler eines Bauteils beurteilen, am besten eine FMEA machen und dann bewerten und dokumentieren.


----------



## snake_1842 (16 April 2012)

und wenn man zusätzlich eine messung der Restspannung vor nimmt und im Falle einer vorhanden Restspannung die Türzuhaltung die den Nutzer von der Anlage trennt/schütz nicht entriegelt, und dann nur mit zustimmung und verweis auf die Betriebsanleitung (in diesem Fall vor betreten erden der Elektroden mit einer Erdungsstange), kann das dann als zweikanalige Ausführung betrachtet werden?


----------



## Safety (16 April 2012)

Hallo,
nein kann man nicht.
Deine Sicherheitsfunktion ist die Zuhaltung und die wird durch den Sensor keine oder geringe Restspannung geöffnet wenn in dieser Kette was versagt geht die Tür auf und es kommt zur Gefährdung.  Der Entladeschalter kann versagen also Kontaktabbrand usw. also musst Du verhindern das die Tür aufgeht. Ich denke aber nicht das Du einen Sensor in dem Bereich findest der MTTFd Werte hat. Deshalb wird Dir nichts anderes übrigbleiben wie von der Norm abzuweichen.
Da die Entladeschalter anscheinend sehr teuer sind und hier eine Redundanz dadurch ausscheidet ist dies der beste Weg.
Also Redundantes Erkennen der Spannung und entsprechende Sicherheitsteuerung mit Analogeneingängen. Beide Signale Ständig mit einander Vergleichen und wenn Wert unter festgelegtem kann die Tür geöffnet werden. Wie gesagt bei den Spannungen wird es keine Sicheren Sensoren geben. Also Spannung ein, Sensoren müssen nach zeit x Spannung melden und umgekehrt. Und wenn Sensor X andere Werte wie Y dann Fehler. Somit kann man einen hohen DCavg ansetzten.
Weiter muss Du bei geöffneter Tür ein Aufladen verhindern also Redundante Energietrennung.


----------



## snake_1842 (17 April 2012)

ja, das mit den Erdungschaltern ist so ne Sache, da find ich leider nichts passendes und wenn dann nix mit nem ordentlichen MTTFd. Und ja mit Sensoren für ne Spannungsmessung in der Größenordnung habe ich auch probleme was zu finden! Alles nicht so einfach.


----------

